# Swollen Wingbuds? Adult Ghost and more!!!



## CoolMantid (Mar 13, 2012)

My Adult Ghost Female. I love her to pieces!







This is my H. majuscula male. He has refused food for a week and I need to know if he is going to molt

Here are his wingbuds






Some may know that I had an unknown Stagmomantis species hatch. Here are some nymphs and my enclosure











Here is the ooth. Can you identify the exact species?











Some io moth pupae (Not quite amazing)






My H. membracea baby who injured his left raptorial arm during molting but he still eats with one hand






Here is a Gulf fritilary caterpillar that is going to pupate


----------



## Davedood (Mar 13, 2012)

H. majuscula for sure ready to molt.


----------



## nicoledougherty (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice pictures! I like your Ghost. She's sweet


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 13, 2012)

Majuscula is quite ready to molt.

Nice ghost! I can't wait until mine are that big!


----------



## agent A (Mar 13, 2012)

stagmos are limbate, deffo  

my pseudoharpax wingbuds were like that for like a week before molting

btw wat do golf fritilaries eat? i want some


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 13, 2012)

agent A said:


> stagmos are limbate, deffo
> 
> my pseudoharpax wingbuds were like that for like a week before molting
> 
> btw wat do golf fritilaries eat? i want some


Gulf Fritilaries eat passion vine. I will PM you if you are still interested

Are you positive they are limbata? How do you know? I know we went throught this before but I need a reference or something



sinensispsyched said:


> Majuscula is quite ready to molt.
> 
> Nice ghost! I can't wait until mine are that big!


Yay! I hope she molts soon!

The ghost is about 2 inches and she is really adorable



nicoledougherty said:


> Nice pictures! I like your Ghost. She's sweet


Ya. She has that affect on us. But then when you put a fly in her cage she will rip it to shreds


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 13, 2012)

your male is without a dought ready to molt.

I would bump up his humidity and be ready for it tonight or tomorrow.

Harry


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 13, 2012)

warpdrive said:


> your male is without a dought ready to molt.
> 
> I would bump up his humidity and be ready for it tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Harry


Ok. I hope he does soon! Cant wait for an adult!


----------



## agent A (Mar 13, 2012)

The stagmomantis hatchlings r green, ismart said limbata r like that

And the ooth is a limbata ooth


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 13, 2012)

Agent A,

These species are IDENTICAL. The only difference is Californicas ooth is fat not thin. Both carolina and limbatas ooths look like this


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 13, 2012)

I dont want to assume from one persons experience (No offense ismart.)


----------



## agent A (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't u remember wat yens californica ooth looked like? Much lighter color

Stagmomantis r easy to distinguish compared to creos and Rhombodera


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 13, 2012)

The Californica was fat! That is exactly my point.

This drops that it could possibly be Californica. It is either a Carolina or Limbata. I would assume that the hatching look the same so I cant tell as of right now.

I have to wait until they molt to adult and check their hindwings


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 13, 2012)

OMG all these stagmo species are confusing me! I think they are limbata


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 13, 2012)

lol me too!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well u never know it could be carolina and limbata! I doubt it though. How's your male majuscula doing? Did he moult yet?


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 13, 2012)

No he didnt. But he seems to be in a molting postion


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> No he didnt. But he seems to be in a molting postion


Awesome! Good luck!


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 13, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> No he didnt. But he seems to be in a molting postion


mine is always upside down, but you will see him pull his rear toward his head and then stretch it away for an houre to loosen his skin. then the molting begins.

what are your temps? and what is your RH?

if one or both are too low, he will need more time before he molts.

mine molted at 79F and 70% RH. once I saw him begining to molt, I remisted his cage and all the ones around his to help bump it up to 90%.

I use HOT water when I mist to increase warmth and help the humidity rise almost right away. I misted 3 times while watching him...like I had something better to do at 2am-5am. &lt;_&lt; 

btw, HOT water will cool off as the mist travels in the cooler air before it reaches the cages or mantids if you fear burning yours. but if you use luke warm or room temp water, it will be too cold for them.

I think that with hot water and maybe a small bump in temp and you'll see your guy molt tonight.

Harry


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 13, 2012)

He is at 80 F and with 80% humidity

Note this might not be the final result. I put a Thermometer and what ever the thing that caculates humidity in his cage. It was done 5 minutes ago


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 13, 2012)

even if both are off by a little, it sounds perfect to me. I'm sure you are doing a fantastic job with him, so don't blame yourself.

it is what it is. but I'm sure it will be soon.

in your pic of him, he looks like he has a fat belly. this just should not be if he didn't eat for a week. so he may be begining to stretch so he can loosen his skin.

if you are looking to take pics of him molting, I would stay up tonight and tomorrow. I'm almost willing to put money on it.

Harry


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey thanks!

He is actually at 84 degrees 80% Humidity. So not a major difference. I am sick and I dont plan on going to school tommarow. I have strep throat

I might just do that


----------



## agent A (Mar 14, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Hey thanks!
> 
> He is actually at 84 degrees 80% Humidity. So not a major difference. I am sick and I dont plan on going to school tommarow. I have strep throat
> 
> I might just do that


r u back from vacay yet??


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 14, 2012)

agent A said:


> r u back from vacay yet??


No. I am still in Mammoth.

My friends got me sick before we left and now I kinda hate them because I cant go outdoors and skii until this is healed. I didnt mean school tommarow I meant school on monday. So I dont plan on going to school on Monday because my friend was out a week and a half with strep lol  

btw this is from my dads ipad


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 14, 2012)

agent A said:


> r u back from vacay yet??


Oh you are asking how I knew. Oh I asked my mom when I facetimed her to check/mist my mantids. I asked her to put the heat/humidity calculators on top and in the cage.

My orchid molted last night and she thought that there were two mantises and said

"Aren't Orchids canniblistic? You have two in the cage! One of them looks clear or see through, maybe your orchid sucked out the other ones insides, I dont like mantids now!" lol


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> No. I am still in Mammoth.
> 
> My friends got me sick before we left and now I kinda hate them because I cant go outdoors and skii until this is healed. I didnt mean school tommarow I meant school on monday. So I dont plan on going to school on Monday because my friend was out a week and a half with strep lol
> 
> btw this is from my dads ipad


I was once out of school for 3 weeks because i apparently had serious pneumonia. Anyway, your male looks ready to molt. Good luck!


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 14, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I was once out of school for 3 weeks because i apparently had serious pneumonia. Anyway, your male looks ready to molt. Good luck!


I hope not!

My mom called and said my mantis was doing something. It was jsut my violin shedding! GRRR!

MOLT MANTIS MOLT!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 14, 2012)

Fingers crossed...


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 15, 2012)

Still sub.

I think he will molt either tonight or tommarow morning because right before a molt when they are put upright instead of hanging they flatten out because they are in between skins I guess is a way of putting it. Cant wait! Is 10 inches enough for them to molt or should I put him in a taller cage?


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 15, 2012)

My Orchid molted last night

Pre Sub or Sub Adult????







She is about 1.5 inches long...


----------



## agent A (Mar 15, 2012)

i'm thinkin presub since the wingbuds r still somewhat stubby, mine always get real elongated wingbuds as subs

and who held that thing with its exoskeleton that soft? i could be wrong though so dont quote me

and im still waitin on my popa to molt


----------



## ismart (Mar 15, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> I dont want to assume from one persons experience (No offense ismart.)


None taken!  

I can tell you right now that those are 100% not californicas. The reason i say this is because L1 nymphs of californica look nothing like L1 limbata nymphs, or carolina. L1 californica are a Dark brown or tan color with redish color on the inside of there raptoral claws. Californica sport no stripes at L1. Also the body shape at L1 is different. Hard to explain that one. If you handed me all three species at L2. I probably could not tell the difference! :lol: My guess is either limbata or carolina.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 15, 2012)

Thats what I was thinking. So it is either Limbata or Carolina. Thats great

btw He molted last night!!!!! I missed the actually molting part but I woke up early and he was drying his wings.

I will post pics when he hardens.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 15, 2012)

agent A said:


> i'm thinkin presub since the wingbuds r still somewhat stubby, mine always get real elongated wingbuds as subs
> 
> and who held that thing with its exoskeleton that soft? i could be wrong though so dont quote me
> 
> and im still waitin on my popa to molt


She molted 2 nights ago so her exoskeleton is not soft. She is just wet since I misted her


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 15, 2012)

I think I will update this page frequently with new pictures. Thanks!


----------



## agent A (Mar 15, 2012)

My male popa molted as well

Yay!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 15, 2012)

Yay! After he mates for you can you give him to me???????????


----------



## agent A (Mar 15, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Yay! After he mates for you can you give him to me???????????


Possibly...


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 15, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> btw He molted last night!!!!! I missed the actually molting part but I woke up early and he was drying his wings.
> 
> I will post pics when he hardens.


I told you he would. congrats bro. unk: 

Harry


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 15, 2012)

Now my female needs to molt! But she will within 3 weeks


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 15, 2012)

PICTURES!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 15, 2012)

Face closup







Against a ruler. He is about 4 inches long






I love his wings! But I dont think they are dry yet






My male Violin at L6






Violin Cage (Can you find the female)






How it is setup


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 15, 2012)

She's near the bottom of the screen, on the red leaf.


----------



## gripen (Mar 15, 2012)

Check your math again on the majuscula and I think you will find his size is a little bit smaller than 4".


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 15, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> She's near the bottom of the screen, on the red leaf.


Yay! You are smart! I didnt think it was that obvious.

I am sorry there is no prize. It was just to see if you (not you directly) could find her



gripen said:


> Check your math again on the majuscula and I think you will find his size is a little bit smaller than 4".


That was a rude comment. I dont think it was necessary to put it like that. You could have said "He actually looks more like 3 inches" Instead of "Check your math again"

You are right in a sense. But I meant from but to end of antennae It is cut off in the image but it was just about 4 inch. The body is 3 inches


----------



## gripen (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry man just trying to be helpful. I was not aware you were including the antenna.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 15, 2012)

Before I forget this. Everybody thank my mom for the amazing pictures!!!!

Good thing she used to be a photographer.

I will ask her to send pictures of my new Ironclad beetle set up


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 15, 2012)

gripen said:


> Sorry man just trying to be helpful. I was not aware you were including the antenna.


Not your fault. I am sorry I kinda lashed out at you here and on the Rant post


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 15, 2012)

The violin was NOT NEARLY obvious. It took me five minutes, but then again I was never good at finding things.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 15, 2012)

My friend who loves my mantids so much came over last week. We made a bet, if he can find my ghost mantis in a moss terrarium with dead leaves in 5 minutes he will win. No money involved. He lost. My ghost is amazing at camoflauge

It would be fun. I think when I have babies that I dont need ( Majority of the 75 Stagmomantis ??? are going to new homes) I will make a contest to se if anyone can find a manis such as a ghost in on a bed of moss


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 15, 2012)

My L2 ghost once ran away, he hid in the shadows so well, eventually we found him in the top of my curtains.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 15, 2012)

I lost a Chinese nymph and found her a while later and she had molted. My room has 50% humidity


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 16, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Psychobunny (Mar 16, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> She's near the bottom of the screen, on the red leaf.


You have sharp eyes, I still dont see her! LOL


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 16, 2012)

Congratz! Btw, I found the violin female in a few seconds! Also, your majuscula looks awesome!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 16, 2012)

I was looking in the twiggy areas for most of the time.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 16, 2012)

Its most of her butt and leg though. Btw some (Not enough) of my Stagmos molted today. Who ever bought them they will be shipped when I have more L2/3 If you are recieving freebies the same goes to you.

If you havent bought any they are 15 dollars for 5. I have so many!  Just PM me lol

I will post some picks of my fishy and Popas soon


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 17, 2012)

My ghost turned green today????

Pics are uploading to photobucket as I speak


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 18, 2012)

Male Popa






Female Popa






Shes not even pregnant lol






Do you see what the male is doing!!?? He does this the whole time, every time!!! Uggh so annoying











My fish. He is 3 years old and lives in a planted bamboo tank


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 18, 2012)

My Ironclad beetle setup. They eat the old wood in there.












My dehydrated H. majusucula female how I hand fed 2 wax worms without any problems. I put it them to her mouth for a while then she grabbed it.











My ghost that just turned green???!!!


----------



## agent A (Mar 18, 2012)

my male popa did that too

perhaps the stick shape is not good for getting it on...


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 18, 2012)

I think that he is to big for her. I dont know but I need answers! I am that desperate! I think I will make a seperate post

btw I am back from my vacay


----------

